# Aquarium size and TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima



## Jaap (29 Oct 2013)

Hello,

I want to build an aquarium and I don't know the size yet. I was thinking of going with the GroBeam 600 and decide my tank size from there. The beam's length is 45cm so my aquarium would be 45cm in length and then maybe 30x30 or 30x35 or 35x35 but it all depends if the light would be adequate.

Your suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2013)

You'd probably want 2 mate minimum.


----------



## Rob P (29 Oct 2013)

The tank on the right is 80cm x 35cm x 45cm and lit by two Grobeam 600's.



It's quite bright lighting! If powered with controller i'd say two on a 60cm tank would be ok. I'm running mine at 20% now because two weeks of pummelling full light in there the algae soon followed lol (picture above was without controller = 100%).


----------



## hartle (6 Nov 2013)

Looks great Rob P. How does it look with lights at 20%?

Asking as I'm about to set up a similar sized tank, but CA Cichlid and only a few plants - A large lotus and a crypt or two. 
Reading through your previous posts Rob (and others too) about full 100% creating algae blooms I'm starting to wonder if I might only put in a single grobeam 600.
Or even go for something a bit more cheap and cheerful off fleabay.....


----------



## riham (26 Nov 2014)

I might suggest an LED solution from TMC? for a 60x20x20 you may even get away with one or perhaps two of their smaller tiles, I have a TMC mini 500 tile, with white lighting and blue as a night light and it is fantastic. I also use TMC grobeams and can't fault them, the mounting solutions are numerous and although initial costs can be off-putting, you are getting a great light that is low energy consumption, guaranteed for 5 years, meant to last for 10 and gives a wonderful shimmer effect. Or you could spend half the money and get a piece of junk from China.


----------



## Jaap (26 Nov 2014)

1 Grobeam 600 over a 40L tank is not enough...I have minimum growth at substrate level and the tank looks poorly lit...I am now aiming to get a 1500 tile!


----------

